# Johannesburg v. Durban ??



## juliabird1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello all we are Americans relocating to S. Africa but we have the choice of whether to go to Johannesburg or Durban. We have 2 kids so we are more concerned about the ability to move around biking, walking, running than we are about nightlife, etc. We'll be living in a gated community and understand that security is a concern in both places...would appreciate thoughts on which location is preferable...thanks!


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

juliabird1 said:


> Hello all we are Americans relocating to S. Africa but we have the choice of whether to go to Johannesburg or Durban. We have 2 kids so we are more concerned about the ability to move around biking, walking, running than we are about nightlife, etc. We'll be living in a gated community and understand that security is a concern in both places...would appreciate thoughts on which location is preferable...thanks!


Hi there, I'm a Joburger myself so I'm probably a bit biased , but here is my 2c.

Security is probably of equal concern in either location, obviously depending on the actual location in the city. Joburg has more of a reputation for crime, but it is also a lot bigger and more crowded than Durban i.e more people = more crime.

Walking, running and biking is perfectly fine in either city, as long as you are careful and apply common sense e.g. stick to main roads, don't carry valuables etc. I would also not recommend letting your children move around unaccompanied unless they are at least 16 or so and have developed a "feel" for South Africa. Within the gated community it will probably be safe enough, but you will only really be able to judge once you are there and can speak to neighbours etc. I cycled and walked all over Joburg by myself from the age of about 12, but that was in the 90's and like most native South African's, I had a pretty good sense of where was safe or not safe, which your children will not have developed yet.

SA has a very active cycling community and there are fun rides and races regularly in all the major cities. Drivers can be fairly inconsiderate, so it's usually a good idea to head out of town if you want to do any long distance cycling, there are many good cycling spots south of Joburg.

If you're more interested in outdoor activities like hiking, climbing and the like then Durban is probably a better choice. The Drakensburg mountains are just a couple of hours away and of course the beach is right there. Many people do struggle with the humidity in Durban though, and there are also plenty of good walks and climbs within a 2 hour drive from Joburg.

Personally I would recommend Joburg, mainly because I prefer the weather there. Winters are a little cold but the summers are glorious, and nothing beats the spring thunderstorms. :clap2:


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a Jo'burger too but.... I have to say...... if, when we returned to SA recently, we were given the choice of where to go (and I didn't have family in either place, was completely new to the country etc), I'd have chosen Durban. Especially if I had kids. The reason for that is simple.... THE BEACH!! 

At least you know that, if you haven't got round to planning any kiddy activities at the weekend, the beach is always there to fall back on. Plus the winters there are generally non existent, so that's gotta be a bonus! The crime etc is everywhere in SA, so you would need to be more vigilant anywhere you go but, for an outdoorsy way of life (just in my opinion), I'd say Durbs is the way to go!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## EthenGroom (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

I'm also a Joburger and I would say that Jo'burg has more of a reputation for crime, but it is also a lot bigger and more crowded than Durban. Some parts of joburg are safe but like any other place, you need to consider having security system at your house. Joburg is also a booming city in terms of night-life but if you are looking for a more relaxed place then Durban is definitely for you and the big disadvantage of staying in Durban would have to be the beautiful beaches that it has to offer.

Good Luck!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I've lived in both.
Durban.


----------



## juliabird1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your contributions - more are always welcome. Daxk I noticed that you are very vocal on this forum. Why Durban. We like Durban as well, but are concerned about the lack of international flights (simply Emirates and Mauritius), since my husband travels frequently, about twice a month. With that in mind, do you still think Durban is worth the constant Joburg transit/hassle. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I spent 10 years in Durban, my brother still lives there,I was there again last year.
apart from the weather, the Indian ocean and its proximity to the Berg, it seems to have less violent crime than Jhbg.
( That said,long walks on lonely beaches or doing anything on a beach that is lonely is a no-no)

as to flying, when I lived in Durban,I spent a week each month with a plane stuck to my backside, the Jhbg flight is a pain, but you would spend almost as much time driving to to OTambo as you would flying there from "Debbin"

My personal choices are:
1) Not in SA
2) if I was forced to, I would live in Dbn before Jhbg.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*Durban vs.Johannesburg*



juliabird1 said:


> Hello all we are Americans relocating to S. Africa but we have the choice of whether to go to Johannesburg or Durban. We have 2 kids so we are more concerned about the ability to move around biking, walking, running than we are about nightlife, etc. We'll be living in a gated community and understand that security is a concern in both places...would appreciate thoughts on which location is preferable...thanks!


I have lived in both cities with my family. I always lived in one of better suburbs. 

We decided to go to Durban 27 years ago to avoid the rat race in Joburg. Also, it is the better place for children to grow up. Johannesburg is too black, if you excuse me. Every African will tell you so, as he is not happy with all the immigrants from as far as Central Africa, Zimbabwe, Mozambiques, Malawi, you name it. Gateway to Africa I call it today.

Durban has the advantage of great surf beaches as well. And reasonably priced golf courses like Port Shepstone.

My daughter's ex boyfriend loved riding the bicycle in Durban North and triathlons. That's anything north of Durban by the coast while Durban North is also a suburb where he and my daughter lived. last. 
Otherwise Durban Upper Highway is good for riding, jogging etc etc. Durban North Saltrock is still OK but further out already.

So much also depends where you are going to work. 
Having to drive to Durbs from the Upper Highway such as Kloof etc is killing during rush hour with taxis driving badly. 

Then there is a big point which speaks for Durban North. 
Real Estate is rising best there, while Kloof, Gillitts and Winston Park and anything South of Durban is not ideal for investment. 

However, best place to keep horses would be Durban Upper highway around there, such as Waterfall. 

So forget Joburg. You go there only if you must, nowadays. 

Good luck


----------

